# [musicpd] MPD makes system unresponsive



## nekoexmachina (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi folks!

My musicpd installation on huge music collection (~150Gb of mp3s/oggs)
a) makes my system completely unresponsive as soon as it finishes creating the collection. (As soon as all files in ~/data/zfs/music are read, I can only connect via ssh and kill musicpd, nothing could be done localy. Even ctrl-alt-f1 switches to console in some kind of 2 minutes or more) 
b) does not write the collection db file. 

And it does not utilize 100% of CPU cores - CPU usage shown in top is like 25-30% (which is def*i*n*i*tely wrong as I see but should not make the system unresponsive).

All of that music lays on ZFS with 2 HDDs on RAID0 zpool.

What information should I provide to see what's going wrong?


----------

